
America's largest companies quietly give Equifax worker data - tysone
https://www.fastcompany.com/40485634/equifax-salary-data-and-the-work-number-database
======
smn1234
so this is some of the employment data they hold, from a number of companies
(such as Amazon, Microsoft, Facebook, Oracle, Booz Allen Hamilton, Wal-Mart,
Twitter, AT&T, Harvard Law School): date of birth, social security number, job
title, salary, pay raises or decreases, tenure, number of hours worked per
week, wages by pay period, healthcare insurance coverage, dental care
insurance coverage, and unemployment claim records.

